# Leukic



## usar305 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was thinking of trying Leukic. Has anyone ever used it and what type of results did you get?


----------



## topolo (Jan 25, 2006)

I heard a guy in Nevada used it.


----------



## V Player (Jan 25, 2006)

Its basicaly Anavol at a Muscletech price. And proly less effective too.


----------



## usar305 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I have just heard so much about. I found a creatine that works good but was just looking to try something different and don't want to waste my cash. Everything I've read people swear by this stuff.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 26, 2006)

how can people swear by it when its been out for like amonth


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 26, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I heard a guy in Nevada used it.



he said to ask the guy in south dakota about it


----------



## V Player (Jan 26, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> he said to ask the guy in south dakota about it


The guy in south dakota is a cousin of a friend of the muscletech scientist who is THE orld's leading expert on Gakic. He's heard of Leukic too, and has even seen a bottle.




Seriously, save your money and go with Aminovol. I do know that thats gotten some pretty positive reviews.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2006)

try CEE it works well.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 29, 2006)

MuscleTech's advertisements are the reason why I don't buy their products. There are hundreds of companies out there making good quality supplements and they don't have to make such kind of ads.


----------



## V Player (Jan 29, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> MuscleTech's advertisements are the reason why I don't buy their products. There are hundreds of companies out there making good quality supplements and they don't have to make such kind of ads.


They do it mainly because their supplements arent in the same league as others. So therefore, their main target market is the new guy who is impressionable. Look at their marketing schemes:

1. They take a pro in the off season (mainly Chris Cormier) and post a pic of him in that shape next to a pic of him in contest shape. He's muscular in the off season, but he lacks separation and detail. Of course! We all know its because he is off season. But a newb doesnt know this. But then they go and insinuate that the difference between the two pics is MuscleTech supplements. Yes, its illegal to do that, but not if the pro is willing to say that yes, its because of the supplements and not steroids. And what pro is going to tell the truth? Its illegal and reprehensible, but there's nothing that can be done unless the pro tells the truth.

2. They take a picture of a non pro who got out of shape. In the latest case it was a model named Chris Boeving in their so calle Muscletech Challenge. He got out of shape making a movie. Then they say they are putting him on a program full of Muscletech supplements. Of course, we all know that once you're in shape, its easy to regain old muscle due to muscle memory. So bingo, the "participant" basicaly just gets back to his old shape. Yet Muscletech has the nerve to insinuate new gains. THIS is not in itself illegal because the participant did indeed get in shape. But its reprehensible because we vets know the difference between new gains and re-gains. But not new people. 

3. They make "special 4 page ad reports" and make them look like authentic reports instead of ads by printing pics of pros and guys in white lab coats so that the avarage newbie doesnt even begin to think its hype. 




Of course, by the time the average person understand the real truth behind muscletech, they've already dumped a good amount of income into the company. So they stay in business because by then they've already roped someone else in. I hate this company with an undying passion and I wholeheartedly wish they would go under.



But back to the subject. Leukic is not creatine, so CEE wont do what Leukic does. Leukic is basicaly a protein synthesiser and Aminovol was the first of that kind I believe. Look at the reviews of Aminovol at places like bulknutrition and you can see that that supplement does work, whereas there is nothing yet on Leukic, Gakic is being ripped apart. No one likes it.


----------



## moopsimoo (Feb 4, 2006)

As much as I hate muscletech I was so close to goin out an buyin the new gakic jus because it was that. new. I wanted to try it but i never new aminovol was out there already an 79.99 for gakic compared to aminovol for 47.99 is gonna save me plus I didnt give into the muscletech scam, almost. so thanks to v player


----------



## V Player (Feb 5, 2006)

moopsimoo said:
			
		

> As much as I hate muscletech I was so close to goin out an buyin the new gakic jus because it was that. new. I wanted to try it but i never new aminovol was out there already an 79.99 for gakic compared to aminovol for 47.99 is gonna save me plus I didnt give into the muscletech scam, almost. so thanks to v player


WOA brother.........thought we were talkin about Leukic, not Gakic. 



A replacement for Gakic would be NO Xplode or some NO/creatine product that helps increase strength, stamina, and recovery. Aminovol wont do that. Aminovol helps in synthesizing protein.

So a replacement for Leukic is Aminovol. A replacement fof Gakic, going simply on what they say the worthless shit does, is any good NO/Creatine product like Xplode, SuperPump, MAximum Pump, etc.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2006)

As far as supps go, the only thing I can truly say that really helped is Muscle Milk. Everything else besides CEE and whey has been a bust. I have better things to do with my money than piss it away on Muscletech's 4 page special reports. Fuck em.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 6, 2006)

I hear that a well placed gunshot to the scrotum has an effect similar to that of Leukic. 


Heard it from the brother of the guy in South Dakota


----------



## JSulliv5 (Aug 21, 2006)

All muscletech is is a scam.  They use their advertising to lure in gullable 15-17 year old newbies.  That is how muscletech makes all their money, and in turn, how they manage to stay in business.  Any experienced lifter or bodybuilder will realize they are a scam within 5 minutes of reading their articles.

Seriously, there is stuff out there that is MUCH more effective and your paying for the PRODUCT, not hype.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2006)

like anavar, deca, or maybe some test-e.


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2006)

MT a scam noway.In one of their ads a doctor and a leading scientist said they were lab tested and the real deal.I belive that was Dr.Frankenstien and the scientist looked like the guy from South Dakota's cousin.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 22, 2006)

I know I'd trust this guy:







Not sure how the stethoscope helps him during research though.





Hey if Gustavo got this big using Muscletech, that's good enough for me


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2006)

fool! he wants to test the heartbeat of the bottle! Jeez! I gotta 'splain everything to you twits!


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2006)

Gordo said:


> I know I'd trust this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think these are before and after pics,before on the right Gustavo looks small and frail and after on the left he's bigger and even appears to have regained his youth.Before long this stuff is going to come out in new flavors POON-TANG being one of them.


----------

